# NGFW Huawei 6330



## SvetlanaD (14.06.2018)

Здравствуйте! Кто нибудь использует в работе сетевые железки huawei ? Как они по надежности и качеству? Интересует особенно модель NGFW Huawei 6330. Хотим наши cisco asa заменить на эти железки, но все таки есть какие то сомнения и толика недоверия. 
Умеет ли эта железка фильтровать приложения типа яндекс диска, google drive, teamviewer? подскажите свои за и против если кто юзает...


----------



## BlowFish (14.06.2018)

Вам вот сюда. http://e.huawei.com/ru/products/ente...ateway/usg6300
Во вложении основные фишки перечислены


> *Межсетевые экраны серии USG6300*
> Межсетевые экраны Huawei USG6300 — это комплексная защита центров обработки данных и сетей предприятий малого и среднего бизнеса. Идеальное решение для филиалов и отделений крупных компаний.
> Высокопроизводительный комплексный межсетевой экран: антивирусное ПО, защита от несанкционированных проникновений и от утечки данных. Возможность идентификации более 6300 приложений, шестимерный анализ служебного трафика и автоматическое создание политик безопасности позволяют эффективно противостоять внешним угрозам.
> Устройство USG6300 сертифицировано ICSA Labs в категориях межсетевые шлюзы, IPS, IPSec, SSL VPN и AV на уровне CC EAL4+, и удостоено авторитетными рекомендациями от NSS Labs.


----------



## SvetlanaD (14.06.2018)

Спасибо за вложение. А не знаете ли случайно умеет ли этот файервол резать полосу пропускания пользователю?? .
У меня к примеру есть такая проблема. Есть насколько пользователей-рекламщиков которым официально разрешено использование потокового видео - youtube rutube и тд. Но проблема в том что иногда каждый свое видео смотрит и интернет начинает тормозить, а еще если и качество HD то тогда вообще интернет канал падает. Нужно разрешить потоковое видео но уменьшить полосу пропускания для стриминга.


----------



## BlowFish (14.06.2018)

Да, такое есть.


----------



## SvetlanaD (14.06.2018)

А еще вопрос можно? Как у huawei с поддержкой? Мы несколько дней назад поставили в офис демо железку, посмотреть - не увидел в URL категориях яндекс диска, google drive есть а яндекс диска нет. Для меня это принципиально, смогут ли в техподдержке добавить категорию яндекс диска??

- -Подумал и добавил - -

И так же интересно есть ли защита от zero day уязвимостей?? Я знаю что в некоторых других железках типа checkpoint 5400 или у palo alto есть функционал sandbox песочницы. А тут есть такое ?? Насколько хорошо работает?


----------



## Lehhaa (14.06.2018)

Есть такой функционал, работает но правда настроек не много - просто указываешь адрес песочницы да и все. Работает как у всех. И кстати, он помоему дополнительной лицензией открывается. В стандартной лицензии песочницы нет.


----------



## SvetlanaD (14.06.2018)

Спасибо еще раз, а какие есть сертификаты по защите перс. данных ФСБ или ФСТЭК (152 ФЗ) ?


----------



## NanoSuit (14.06.2018)

на сколько мне известно с этим щас все немного сложнее. с 1 декабря 2016 года стали обязательными новые требования фстэк к межсетевым экранам. на данный момент сертификация по новым требованиям в процессе и ожидается появление сертификата на 3q2017


----------



## SvetlanaD (14.06.2018)

Спасибо за ответы всем. Пожалуй последний вопрос. Подскажите можно ли как то в реальном времени посмотреть кто грузит интернет канал? Т.е. к примеру система мониторинга умеет показывать уровень загрузки на cisco маршрутизаторе в реальном времени, а кто из внутренних пользователей грузит канал понять не удается. Если сеть будет маршрутизироваться этой железкой реально ли выявить кто качает??


----------



## RG45 (14.06.2018)

наверняка можно. Там есть traffic report


----------

